# Sprayers



## JCardoza

What kinds of sprayers have you guys tried? I started with a roller and hopper, went to Graco compact, then homemade on a 50 gallon drum, spray king 40 gal., tried a Kodiak, now own a 250 Gal AST trailer mount rig.


----------



## tburritt

I'm currently using the Grayco compact spray machine w/25' hose. It seams to work great on the smaller jobs but when I have larger areas to do I call by buddy in to bring the truck! :thumbup:


----------



## JCardoza

I just bought a used Kodiak sprayer to add to my collection! Anyone need a sprayer? LOL I now have a graco compact, a 55 gallon homemade upgrade, a sprayking 40 Gallon rotorstator sprayer, a Kodiak, and my 250 Gallon AST spray rig... That's besides my collection of hoppers and mini spray guns. LOL I should start a museum!


----------



## Muddauber

JCardoza said:


> I just bought a used Kodiak sprayer to add to my collection! Anyone need a sprayer? LOL I now have a graco compact, a 55 gallon homemade upgrade, a sprayking 40 Gallon rotorstator sprayer, a Kodiak, and my 250 Gallon AST spray rig... That's besides my collection of hoppers and mini spray guns. LOL I should start a museum!


Hey,if you looking for museum relics,I have an old 1984 Spray Force Super Texan.I still remember what I paid for it.The price was$1905.00 :yes:It paid for itself many times over.


----------



## JCardoza

wow you got it for $1905?!?!? LOL prices have gone up a little I think!


----------



## mollie27

*Please don't Laugh*

Here's something you wont find on ebay:


----------



## mollie27

*The rest of my post*

Sorry folks I'm new here. I needed 5000 ft sprayed and my spray guy was out of town. I slapped this gun togather and used a diaphram pump ona 35 gal barrel.










A four wheel dolly and 15' of garden hose. I was amazed at how well it worked. I did use 2 compressers to help with dialing it in. It now doubles as a washout barrel in my garage. It's cold up in these thar hills. Only spent about $200 plus acs. It's better than a hopper but no spray rig. It has typical diaphram pump issues.


----------



## Drywall1

Thats awesome!:thumbsup:


mollie27 said:


> Sorry folks I'm new here. I needed 5000 ft sprayed and my spray guy was out of town. I slapped this gun togather and used a diaphram pump ona 35 gal barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A four wheel dolly and 15' of garden hose. I was amazed at how well it worked. I did use 2 compressers to help with dialing it in. It now doubles as a washout barrel in my garage. It's cold up in these thar hills. Only spent about $200 plus acs. It's better than a hopper but no spray rig. It has typical diaphram pump issues.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

mollie27 said:


> Sorry folks I'm new here. I needed 5000 ft sprayed and my spray guy was out of town. I slapped this gun togather and used a diaphram pump ona 35 gal barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A four wheel dolly and 15' of garden hose. I was amazed at how well it worked. I did use 2 compressers to help with dialing it in. It now doubles as a washout barrel in my garage. It's cold up in these thar hills. Only spent about $200 plus acs. It's better than a hopper but no spray rig. It has typical diaphram pump issues.


What are the diaphram pump issues?


----------



## mollie27

*diaphram pump issues*

Surging material flow is the biggest problem. Hose diameter and length along with material viscosity are the primary variables. By design the pump has a pressure relief spot when pressurizing from one side to the other. I can elaborate but will have to think about that a bit. Having a long, large diameter hose helps even out the flow. Or Flo, however surging may still occur. Stator tube pumps (spray rig, Kodiak) give you a constant flow, regardless of hose size and length. I have heard good things about the RTX 1500 peristaltic pump. Another thing that helps even flow is th use of the fan spray tip extension made by Graco or Benron. The fine thread one fit right on my preying mantis hopper pistol. Being able to adjust the mud thickness in the barrel and using a dedicated compressor for the pump make it more user friendly that the manufactured units.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

mollie27 said:


> Surging material flow is the biggest problem. Hose diameter and length along with material viscosity are the primary variables. By design the pump has a pressure relief spot when pressurizing from one side to the other. I can elaborate but will have to think about that a bit. Having a long, large diameter hose helps even out the flow. Or Flo, however surging may still occur. Stator tube pumps (spray rig, Kodiak) give you a constant flow, regardless of hose size and length. I have heard good things about the RTX 1500 peristaltic pump. Another thing that helps even flow is th use of the fan spray tip extension made by Graco or Benron. The fine thread one fit right on my preying mantis hopper pistol. Being able to adjust the mud thickness in the barrel and using a dedicated compressor for the pump make it more user friendly that the manufactured units.


This was my original Whipass rig that I built in 2000:











It used a 1" diaphram pump, and had a capacity of $1,500 per day with a helper. I did have a surge problem with a 1 1/2" inch pump that I had on it for a short time. 

Back when gas was only $1.00 a gallon hauling 150 gallons + 20 bags of texture around wasn't any big deal. Then in 2005, I thought that even more mobility was in demand, so I returned to the root of the whole Whipass idea. Which was the most production for the least money, because a spray rig needs to do more then just spray. It needs to whip ass, because if spraying isn't done whipass fast, it's just no good. Ask any trim man.

So I downsized the rig a little bit, and found that I still had the same capacity because the dynamics of getting from one job to the other could also change with the tank size.











Material seems to flow very evenly through 75' of 3/4" hose at various thicknesses. 50' of 1" hose, and 25' of 3/4" gives a little more pressure at the gun for those real whipass occasions.

jdl


----------



## mollie27

What kind of pump did you use on your second rig?


----------



## 1wallboardsman

mollie27 said:


> What kind of pump did you use on your second rig?


I believe the brand was Champion, it was heavier, and not as steady as the Grayco 1040. The 1040 is the best all around that I have used.
jdl


----------



## JCardoza

1wallboardsman said:


> This was my original Whipass rig that I built in 2000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used a 1" diaphram pump, and had a capacity of $1,500 per day with a helper. I did have a surge problem with a 1 1/2" inch pump that I had on it for a short time.
> 
> Back when gas was only $1.00 a gallon hauling 150 gallons + 20 bags of texture around wasn't any big deal. Then in 2005, I thought that even more mobility was in demand, so I returned to the root of the whole Whipass idea. Which was the most production for the least money, because a spray rig needs to do more then just spray. It needs to whip ass, because if spraying isn't done whipass fast, it's just no good. Ask any trim man.
> 
> So I downsized the rig a little bit, and found that I still had the same capacity because the dynamics of getting from one job to the other could also change with the tank size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Material seems to flow very evenly through 75' of 3/4" hose at various thicknesses. 50' of 1" hose, and 25' of 3/4" gives a little more pressure at the gun for those real whipass occasions.
> 
> jdl


I like it! LOL nice work! I like the modified spraying mantis hopper modified as a spray gun too. I did that once when my graco gun broke I half.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

JCardoza said:


> I like it! LOL nice work! I like the modified spraying mantis hopper modified as a spray gun too. I did that once when my graco gun broke I half.


Hey J,

That gun is the Goldblatt Diana hopper/gun. It comes with the fittings to convert it to a pump gun and a rock kit for spraying abrasive materials. The gun is Lifetime warranty and the whole setup is around $80.

jdl


----------



## MudSlinger777

I have a graco 1500 and I love that thing. If work dont pick up here in cali its going up 4 sale lol


----------



## 1wallboardsman

1wallboardsman said:


> This was my original Whipass rig that I built in 2000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used a 1" diaphram pump, and had a capacity of $1,500 per day with a helper. I did have a surge problem with a 1 1/2" inch pump that I had on it for a short time.
> 
> 
> jdl


This one is for sale in Atlanta, after being stored in a warehouse for 4 years. I repainted everything, it includes a pole gun and a Binks, 150' hose. Take it wih any 8' bed pickup truck, $1,200. The electric re-wind hose reel cost $1,165 new, and the compressor is 26.1 C.F.M. at 175 PSI, that is plenty to run circles around a painter spraying first coat with an airless too.:yes:

jdl


----------



## muddymen

I just bought the "Enforcer" by Marshallttown, don't know how it works yet all the guys around here love the thing and we have always used the hand held hopper guns even on 80 room hotels, so this should help out the back,shoulders,and arms a little.


----------



## brdn_drywall

i had the luxury of try before you buy with the enforcer and would be a good investment if you do alot of small jobs but that thing is a pain to fill up and adds more time to larger jobs for that reason the bad thing is the thing looks so damn sick and impressive in design that you almost have to have it.
i think marshalltown will work the bugs out in a few years and i'll buy it then.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

muddymen said:


> I just bought the "Enforcer" by Marshallttown, don't know how it works yet all the guys around here love the thing and we have always used the hand held hopper guns even on 80 room hotels, so this should help out the back,shoulders,and arms a little.


 Thats absoludacris. Graco has a small spray machine for like 500 or 600 bucks. I'd try that before using a hopper that long.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

*RTX 1500 for Mr. Cool Guy*

I ended up with the 1500, just used it for the first time today with the fine finish kit. Shot a 2 car garage. Pretty sweet machine, I found you can shoot a wall or two and knock it down pretty much right away with out the walls being primed. Just don't let it sit to long or those seams will suck the moisture right up and produce an uneven finish. The customer was so intriged he took over and shot half the thing. He knocked down a little too. And it still turned out pretty darn good. I'm doing a straight trade for a camper, so he wasn't to worried about it to begin with.


----------



## puddy boy

If anybody is interested my dad has retired and we have an old tankless compressor that he sprayed ceilings with for years, as far as I know it works good. I plugged it in and it ran like always. Don't know what it would be worth. It has a 1 1/2 hp baldor motor, the frame has two larger wheels and two smaller swivel wheels. It is located in Denver CO. [email protected]


----------



## JustMe

*Re: diaphragm pump issues*



mollie27 said:


> Surging material flow is the biggest problem. Hose diameter and length along with material viscosity are the primary variables. By design the pump has a pressure relief spot when pressurizing from one side to the other. I can elaborate but will have to think about that a bit. Having a long, large diameter hose helps even out the flow. Or Flo, however surging may still occur. Stator tube pumps (spray rig, Kodiak) give you a constant flow, regardless of hose size and length. I have heard good things about the RTX 1500 peristaltic pump. Another thing that helps even flow is th use of the fan spray tip extension made by Graco or Benron. The fine thread one fit right on my preying mantis hopper pistol. Being able to adjust the mud thickness in the barrel and using a dedicated compressor for the pump make it more user friendly that the manufactured units.


Dredging up an old thread:

The large diameter hose should have especially helped with keeping the pressure up that came out of the end of a long hose. But could much of the surging have been because of the number of diaphragms in the pump, and their configuration?

I built a good sized tree sprayer unit once, using a diaphragm pump. I thought it might make more sense than the tree sprayer piston pumps I was familiar with. Some engineers from FMC said the pump wouldn't work for what I wanted, due to what they call 'slippage' - not positive enough displacement in the diaphragms for the material volume and pressures I wanted. I looked at the pump's specs and decided the slippage was too minimal for it to not work well. It worked fine. But maybe for you, the slippage created was too much, because of eg. material thickness?

I went with a pump that had 4 diaphragms, configured in a circle. I thought it might give smooth operating/delivery, which it did. It was smoother than the piston pumps I was familiar with - 3 piston pumps, which in turn were smoother than the 2 piston pumps. Lots of pulsating in the handle with the 2 piston pumps.

It also helped that I 'over-sized' the pump - never needing more than ~80% of what the pump could deliver. It helped maintain a constant pressure, which helped give a constant feed. Maybe a master of the obvious statement, but I've seen people underbuild systems.


----------

